
Smart battery connects your dumb smoke alarm to Wi-Fi - joshfraser
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/11/11/the-roost-smart-battery-is-now-available-to-connect-your-dumb-smoke-alarm-to-wi-fi/
======
joshfraser
I have 12ft ceilings and hard-wired smoke detectors that like to go off at the
slightest provocation. Needless to say, I've had plenty of opportunities to
question why there isn't a mid-range option for a smoke detector with an easy
way to get them to STFU. I love the creativity of going via the battery,
although I wonder how they get around the back-up battery that most smoke
alarms have. I've always thought building an alarm that includes a cheap
infrared remote would be a massive leap forward without having to spend a
fortune on Nest.

